# Getting returns



## Monadnock (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi all,

I was wondering what a good low risk account would be good to put Dojo savings into that would yield some high returns, like a CD, or Bonds or *gasp* Stocks/Mutual funds (j/k)....ok...maybe an IRA????

Any suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 7, 2006)

check out www.emigrantdirect.com.  it's a freely accessable savings account at 4% interest yield.  not sexy, but liquid and safe.


----------

